# Track radius for a convincing street scene



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

H guys,

I'm just in the planning stages of a layout featuring some ex-interurban trackage down a main high street. I want that look of the tight interurban curves but without it looking too silly. Plus I'd still like to keep to using body mounted Kadees if possible. I'm hoping to use four axel power, eg. GP9, and modern 50' approx cars like the aristo evans to get a 90's shortline feel. What radius of curves would you guys recommend for this? It's an indoor club layout so was possibly even thinking of hand laying some of it. Thanks for any help!

all the best,
Gavin


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Gavin,

You will be surprised. Although I am sure somebody will find "proof" of something tighter, Most street railway curves were a minimum of 100-foot radius.


Since you mention using GP9s, I assume you are modeling in 1:29. The 1:29 equivalent would be around 3.44-foot radius so 4-foot radius (or 8-foot diameter) would fit right in and also allow body-mounting of Kadees.


I agree that streetcars would "look" better on tighter curves but those curves would preclude body-mount couplers. That is why the midwest interurbans developed their own boxcars and swiviling coupler mounts (that and the fact that the steam railroads wouldn't interchange cars with them).


Jim


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info Jim, thats great









I was thinking of about a 9ft radius, still sharp enough to look like the prototype, but smooth enough for the body mounted kadees.

Thanks again,
Gavin


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The Chicago El makes a 90 degree curve in the space of a yard. Looks like 50 or 60 ft. You can see it on North Avenue.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

This pic of a PCC turnaround in DC shows the turns could get pretty tight -http://www.davesrailpix.com/dct/jpg/ehd037.jpg 
Also note the center trough power pick up which was used inside the District. The trolley would switch to overhead line when they got to the suburbs. 

-Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

9'R is sharp???? for what a Big Boy??? 

Sheesh, and I was going to suggest the new Aristo 16 inch radius (32"diameter) circle track! 

You guys must be building that indoor layout in a warehouse!


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry, I appologise! I meant 9ft diameter, silly me


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

STILL, for petes sakes! I'm R1 indoors for crying out loud. 9' diameter is pure luxury 

Better not mention the 21" diameter circle I'm monkeying around with .. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have nothing smaller than 8 foot on my layout, and 8 foot looks too sharp to me now. 


But that's my fault. It doesn't look too sharp at all with small engines 



pdk's Daisy Beach Railway is a great example:

http://home.cogeco.ca/~daisybeach/


----------

